# Netflix Isnâ€™t Swamping the Internet



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"According to analyst Kevin Fogarty, Netflix employs a content-distribution system to ensure that files are located physically close to the users homes, and is only consuming bandwidth on the ISPâ€™s edge connection"

Summary Here

Details Here

Now that Netflix is competing with most ISP's, my guess is we will be seeing more and more outrageous claims from both sides.


----------

